# Neutral FOTD aka The Less is More



## Jude (Aug 25, 2005)

After being told by a few people that less is more, I decided to try a neutral look  to change things up.  Usually I look like a rainbow socked me in the eye 

Oh.. and I got a new camera last night and the pic quality is sooooo much better.  Yay for new stuff!

Anyway, I am wearing Melon Pigment on the inner third.  Coco Pigment in the crease.  Chocolate Brown on the outer >  and Beaded to hilight the browbone.
Rummy to line lower lashline and smoked slightly and applied with mixing medium to line the upper lash line.

On my cheeks is Lovejoy (big surprse) and Oh baby LG on the lips.

<3 Hearts girls =)


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 25, 2005)

This is beautiful...your looks are always SPECTACULAR!!! Would you come do my eyes?!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 25, 2005)

This is great,this is my favourite look on you. I never do very colourfull looks on myself but i can appreciate how cool they look on other people but i do wonder how soft and pretty in a different way the people could look if they went for a more neutral look. This look makes you look so fresh and healthy. Your cheeks and lips look great, so pretty and beautifull.
Keep doing the colourfull looks as they're great on you but i think you'll get loads of new compliments if you go with looks like these more often too.


----------



## Midgard (Aug 25, 2005)

Very pretty! But I also love the colorfull looks on you!


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 25, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 25, 2005)

*Oh I love this look! I love ALL your looks. and your Hair is AWESOME!!!!!*


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 25, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Joke (Aug 25, 2005)

Oooh girl! I adore you!


----------



## kissablethoughts (Aug 25, 2005)

.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh how I wish I had your talent.
Fabulous as always


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 25, 2005)

perfect! just PERFECT!!!!!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 25, 2005)

We're not worthy of your greatness


----------



## Vera (Aug 25, 2005)

i really lurve this look!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Aug 25, 2005)

This is so pretty and I love your hair!


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 25, 2005)

This is sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 25, 2005)

Im so inspired by you! 

Do you think that the mixing medium is a must have?


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 25, 2005)

i think its beautiful even if u think its neutral! =)


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkmilk* 
_Im so inspired by you! 

Do you think that the mixing medium is a must have?_

 
Thanks!

Re: Mixing Medium
I use it everyday and it lasts forever.  I used to use water instead of the medium but line would fade during the day.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 25, 2005)

Less is more.  Stunning.  And I love your hair too


----------



## maryland (Aug 25, 2005)

wow! i do love your look, i think i need melon pigment


----------



## breeps (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow .. neutrals never look that sexy on me haha!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Aug 25, 2005)

sooo pretty!  you rock


----------



## CWHF (Aug 25, 2005)

That's gorgeous (as always!)


----------



## angelwings (Aug 25, 2005)

It's gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it!


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_Thanks!

Re: Mixing Medium
I use it everyday and it lasts forever. I used to use water instead of the medium but line would fade during the day. Hope that helps!_

 
Great! Im making a list of what i NEED to get at the pro store before i go back to school... it really helps!


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Aug 25, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! n ur eyebrows!!! love em


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 25, 2005)

You definitely can carry both neutrals and bold, vivid colours well! Love it


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 25, 2005)

very pretty! i luv this look!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 25, 2005)

I am in LOVE with this look....wow...i am short of words right now, but you look truly gorgeous!!


----------



## visivo (Aug 25, 2005)

aamazing. post more in mac_cos! i am in love with your looks.

xo, mollie


----------



## fabulouscazza (Aug 25, 2005)

Love the makeup, love the hair!  Another winner!


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_aamazing. post more in mac_cos! i am in love with your looks.

xo, mollie_

 
Awww... thanks doll! <3


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks hunnies!!!  Lovvvvvve y'all!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Beautiful!*

Looks just wonderful. Interesting how Oh Baby looks on you (pretty reddish instead of gold--looks good!).

May I ask what brush you use for the crease?


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 26, 2005)

i love this look... i love our rainbow socked eyes too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Umm is see another Tinkerbell posted!!! UGH!!!!!!!.... Now i feel like a clone!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 26, 2005)

That looks amazing!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 26, 2005)

loves it


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 26, 2005)

My God girl..you just get better and better!! LOVEEEE the neutrals on you just as much as I love your bold looks...again I say egh bitch 

I love m/m too, its the best stuff!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 26, 2005)

What foundation did you use? Your skin looks great. (i've already asked you about your skin products on skincare bit!)


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Aug 26, 2005)

natural or colorful, u look hot either way!


----------



## user4 (Aug 29, 2005)

I Love It... Looks So Pretty!!!


----------



## alt629 (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah, second the great skin.  

oh, and who goes around telling people that 'less is more'?  besides, more is more.  duh.


----------



## rachie (Aug 29, 2005)

the neautral looks really good! i want your eyebrows and lips!!! stunning...


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 29, 2005)

I love more neutral or natural looks, so I really, really like this one lots!  All your FOTD's are great!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 14, 2005)

I love this look!​


----------



## kimmy (Nov 14, 2005)

you look amazing as always ;] you pull off the neautrals flawlessly!!


----------



## 2_pink (Nov 14, 2005)

Omg...what the hell was i gonna say. I just completly went blank..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Ummm..ok, i think i got it. 

It looks super pretty...you look oh so chic, annnnnnnnnnnd i have dreams about your eyes. No...not really. That would be a little creepy.


----------



## stacey (Nov 14, 2005)

beautiful as usual.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2_pink* 
_Omg...what the hell was i gonna say. I just completly went blank..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Ummm..ok, i think i got it. 

It looks super pretty...you look oh so chic, annnnnnnnnnnd i have dreams about your eyes. No...not really. That would be a little creepy._

 
*LOL!!!*  Creepy!  LOL!!!  *Sigh*  That is the funniest thing I have heard all day.  Jude this is beautiful.  I actually like it the most out of all your looks I have seen recently.  I always fight the "less is more" idea but it is usually right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   I have to agree though that it was definitely true here.  I really like this look on you.


----------



## wheatbox (Nov 14, 2005)

this is such an awesome look... i love it so much i'm going out to buy it all tomorrow!


----------



## Peaches (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow. You look so young and fresh! You are massively multi-talented. I wish I can blend as well as you one day


----------



## Crazy Girly (Nov 15, 2005)

OMG I love nude tones on you!!You are sooo ardorable


----------



## Jude (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks so much guys!  This is like old school stuff...haha


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 15, 2005)

Impeccable! As always!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 15, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## breathless (Nov 16, 2005)

are you serious? that is extremely adorable!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 16, 2005)

I commented about this look when you first posted it but seeing it again when it's been bumped up i just had to say GORGEOUS again because i love this look so so so much.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 16, 2005)

you look sexy as hell!  i love rummy.


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 16, 2005)

love ur hair
n the colors!


----------

